# Mise à jour Windows, après installation



## Eche79 (30 Juin 2016)

Bonjour, 
Après une recherche infructueuse sur le site macg et sur Google, je me permet de poser la question ici: 
Je viens d'installer une copie officielle de Windows 7 achetée sur Amazon via Boot Camp, sans trop de problèmes et je me pose maintenant la question des mises à jour puisque le DVD est celui de Windows 7 Home Premium avec Service Pack 1 et qu'il y a ou aura peut être des mises à jour de Windows 7 nottament d'autres Service Pack. 
Puis je faire ces mises à jour sans problèmes à l'intérieur de Windows ou dois-je prendre des précautions? 
Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer?


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2016)

tu peux installer les mises à jour sans problème. Laisse faire Windows, qui de toutes façons va te telecharger des tonnes de mises à jour en permanence...


----------

